# Cycliq Fly6[v] aero seat post mounts and long strap



## palinurus (23 Mar 2019)

So the little velcro straps on my Fly 6[v] don't last for ever, but to replace them I have to buy a pack including an aero seat post adaptor and a a short and a long velcro strap. Don't need the long strap and I have two aero seat post adaptors, anyone want 'em? (postage only), also have a couple of those wedge things that you can use to adjust the angle of the light.


----------



## palinurus (23 Mar 2019)

You can mount your camera on your TT bike and re-live the moment you get caught by your minute woman or man.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Mar 2019)

That's a lot of money they're charging for some straps. When mine lost its grip I augmented it by wrapping one of those silicone ladder straps around it to secure it firmly. (The kind of strap you get with a fibre flare light.)


----------



## palinurus (23 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That's a lot of money they're charging for some straps. When mine lost its grip I augmented it by wrapping one of those silicone ladder straps around it to secure it firmly. (The kind of strap you get with a fibre flare light.)



They have improved the straps since the original design with that sort of rubbery coating which wears away but it's annoying that they seem to be available only bundled in an adaptor pack. Single ones are available for the new design Fly6.


----------



## palinurus (23 Mar 2019)

But, yeah, that's a lot of money for some straps.


----------



## Brown (28 Nov 2019)

palinurus said:


> So the little velcro straps on my Fly 6[v] don't last for ever, but to replace them I have to buy a pack including an aero seat post adaptor and a a short and a long velcro strap. Don't need the long strap and I have two aero seat post adaptors, anyone want 'em? (postage only), also have a couple of those wedge things that you can use to adjust the angle of the light.


Looking for an aero seat post adapter as I lost mine on a cycle...if you still have one ???


----------



## palinurus (29 Nov 2019)

I definitely still have these (the trick will be to find them). Will check when I get home.


----------



## Brown (30 Nov 2019)

Ah totally awesome!

*Mod Note:*
address deleted for obvious reasons.
@Brown please do not post your address on a public forum: weird people may turn up at your door 
The private messaging function will be available to you once you have made a few more posts.
Or @palinurus could pm you, but you still won't be able to answer till you make another few posts.


----------



## billym50 (13 Feb 2021)

palinurus said:


> So the little velcro straps on my Fly 6[v] don't last for ever, but to replace them I have to buy a pack including an aero seat post adaptor and a a short and a long velcro strap. Don't need the long strap and I have two aero seat post adaptors, anyone want 'em? (postage only), also have a couple of those wedge things that you can use to adjust the angle of the light.


Here’s a long shot....you don’t happen to have one of those adapters still laying around...?


----------



## palinurus (13 Feb 2021)

billym50 said:


> Here’s a long shot....you don’t happen to have one of those adapters still laying around...?



It's possible...

Hold on.


----------



## palinurus (13 Feb 2021)

PM sent


----------



## billym50 (13 Feb 2021)

Cheers - sent you an email 👍🏻


----------

